# toronto/gta-based amp builders willing to do custom work?



## white buffalo (Jan 31, 2016)

i just picked up an old bell & howell speaker cab with a 12" speaker in it. 
seems there's enough room in there to house a chassis/amp and i'd like to have someone build maybe a tweed style circuit into it using top quality nos parts. anyone in the toronto/gta area able/willing to undertake such a project?


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Steve Moratto Amps
Welcome to Moratto Amp Shop
is highly recommended. Give Steve a phone call and enjoy the process of getting something amazing.

yours truly
Bojan


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I was going to say the same.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

adcandour said:


> I was going to say the same.


yeah, you had relatively recently very nice thread about your Moratto custom build!

I bet you enjoy that amp very much!

yours Bojan


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2016)

Cool! Love to see a pic of that.
There was one for sale at the Elmira sale that I had my eye on.
A retro art deco look to it.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

bigboki said:


> yeah, you had relatively recently very nice thread about your Moratto custom build!
> 
> I bet you enjoy that amp very much!
> 
> yours Bojan


Yes, I believe that was the JCM800. It is fantastic and I use it as part of my stereo set-up with my older Moratto build (JTM45)

I love the JTM45. I absolutely love it. With my 1959 Melody Maker, it is really something to behold. The reason they pair so nicely is that the Melody Maker used to be Steve's


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

laristotle said:


> Cool! Love to see a pic of that.
> There was one for sale at the Elmira sale that I had my eye on.
> A retro art deco look to it.


I haven't posted a final pic of the JCM800 yet, so I'll get one soon. I currently have two amps with Steve getting the grill clothes swapped (and that is one of them). I'll definitely post soon.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2016)

Sorry for the confusion addy boy.
I meant white buffalo's B&H speaker cab.


----------



## white buffalo (Jan 31, 2016)

laristotle said:


> Cool! Love to see a pic of that.
> There was one for sale at the Elmira sale that I had my eye on.
> A retro art deco look to it.


haha, that's exactly the one i got! got it for $150, which is more than i would of liked to pay, but the aesthetic really swayed me. 
can't walk into those things with ANY cash... even when you think you don't want anything you end up with something!


----------



## white buffalo (Jan 31, 2016)

anyone other than moratto worth checking out?


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2016)

white buffalo said:


> haha, that's exactly the one i got! got it for $150


Congrats.
I was at the next table beside (forum member) hamstrung (where you bought it).
Wish I knew that it was you. Would of said hi (you didn't see my guitars canada t-shirt!?).
I do recall seeing you check it out.
Next thing I know (when I turned around again), it was gone.

There are other members that would recommend Moratto as well.
The man has a quite the (deserved) reputation.


----------



## FarmerTedsCBGs (Nov 24, 2014)

white buffalo said:


> i just picked up an old bell & howell speaker cab with a 12" speaker in it.
> seems there's enough room in there to house a chassis/amp and i'd like to have someone build maybe a tweed style circuit into it using top quality nos parts. anyone in the toronto/gta area able/willing to undertake such a project?


Which tweed circuit interests you? I have a Princeton Tweed 5F2-a clone that I just finished, and is available. Transformers are ClassicTone units, with the upgraded 15 watt OT that has 4/8/16 ohm output jacks. Chassis is salvaged from a vintage tube stereo system. But the components (capacitors/resistors, pots, jacks, etc.) are all new standard parts...not NOS types. Chassis measures 16" long and 5" wide, with the top of the PT at 5.5" high.
If you want a great sounding amp at a working-man's price, drop me a message. Down side is I am in Nova Scotia. But I do ship (a long-time flea-bay seller with 100% rating).
I understand if you're looking for something local, and from a know builder. No worries.
Cheers,

Scott


----------

